# Where would you live if this was your choice?



## Errol's son (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a new job and need to relocate.

I will be travelling to Leeds, Bradford, Sheffield, Hull, Nottingham, Leicester, Coventry, Northampton, Milton Keynes, Cambridge and Luton regularly so need to move to somewhere on the M1 Corridor.

Which of these towns would you live in?

I could live in a nice smaller town but it needs to have some essentials - a few pubs and some decent food shops. And it needs decent motorway access.

From the work point of view being in the middle makes more sense.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd say Nottingham but that's only because I grew up in and around it.

I heard Sheffield is supposed to be one of the greenest cities in the country - but as we have seen it has a slight tendency to flood.

Of course, you don't need to live within the city if you don't want. The town I grew up in was right on a junction of the M1, and apart from the scummy inhabitants was a fairly nice place.


----------



## moose (Jul 16, 2007)

Of that lot, Hull. But as high up as poss


----------



## mauvais (Jul 16, 2007)

From what I've seen of that lot, Nottingham, as there's loads of green space/countryside and a fair bit to do.

That said, I've never seen much of Sheffield and Leeds, but hear good things about both.


----------



## Liza (Jul 16, 2007)

*Shotingham*

Nottingham is ace. Moved here 7 years ago - we've got it all - art galleries, pubs, cafes, clubs, underground scenes, alternative political stuff, parks, easy access to countryside, free festivals, 2 Universities, music and art studios and activities galore...whaddya want?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2007)

oh god.
leeds is *fantastic*
but so is nottingham.

one or t'other, i think


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 16, 2007)

of that list, Leeds.. although not that familiar with many of the more midlands cities on the list


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 16, 2007)

What sort of sick fuck would want to live in Luton?


----------



## Winkybag (Jul 16, 2007)

My brother & family have just moved to Nottingham, I like what I've seen so far, there's a huge watersports centre there 
But Leeds is great too


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 16, 2007)

leeds, but only cause i know my way around a little bit there, no other reason...although i can remember loads of morning looking out the window and thinking 'its so lovely here'...then IT would wake up.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> leeds, but only cause i know my way around a little bit there, no other reason...although i can remember loads of morning looking out the window and thinking 'its so lovely here'...then IT would wake up.



i wasn't *that* bad....


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd live in Hull, but that's mainly 'cos I love the place anyway.  It's not actually that convenient for the M1: it's a long way east.

Leeds or Sheffield would probably be better options since they're more central.  They're both good places.  Leicester's not a bad city either.


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

Leeds, Sheff or Bradford. But it depends what you want. I like a bit of city and a bit of country. I live in Bradford, am 15 mins on train from Leeds' metropolitan fleshpots but have the moors on my doorstep, which I wouldn't get if I lived in L.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 17, 2007)

what about Lincoln and using the A1, it is near enough for Nottingham, Leicester, Sheffiled, Hull etc and is surrounded by fairly pleasant coutryside. (The RAF doesn't fly so much these days so not so noisy as it used to be, and there is the odd free Red Arrows display when practising, and the BBMF) There is good golf round and about too, but say that quietly. There are some OK and quiet beaches not so far away. If you live to the south of the city there is dual carriageway all the way to the A1 so that is not too mucch of an issue either.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 17, 2007)

Out of that lot I'd choose Leeds or Leicester.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sheffield or Leeds probably although I remember liking Nottingham as a yoof, depends what you want from a place to live other than it being handy for work.

Music/Gigs/Clubs/Sports etc?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 17, 2007)

i think i'd choose nottingham or cambridge.  normally i'd say sheffield as well but i've gone off sheffers lately.


----------



## Mallard (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd say Nottingham but tbh Sheffield is also a great place to live. The places on your list south of Leicester are awful (except Cambridge which is bloody expensive and pretentious).


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2007)

Milton Keynes. 

Purely cos it has the best motorway access and road system out of all of them.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 17, 2007)

Sheffield, no doubt.  or Hull, the Hull-ites have converted me  

nottingham's a dump, cov is a dump, leicester is boring, never been to leeds or bradford for any significant amount of time.  northampton is a bit small and not really that great and who wouldwant to live in milton keynes?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2007)

Something else - London - that also has easy access to the M1.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 17, 2007)

Problem solved (although given your litigatious nature, I would be very careful about entering into agreement with any mechanic who whistles loudly and shakes his head before telling you 'it's going to cost you £**** to put that right sonny'  )


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2007)

Sheff

Love the place


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 17, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> or Hull, the Hull-ites have converted me



We do our best.


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Something else - London - that also has easy access to the M1.


 Haha, nice one. He wants to drive along it not crawl til he gets to Leicestershire


----------



## obanite (Jul 23, 2007)

Nottingham!

Moved away, lived abroad, came back semi-coincidentally, really like it here. City itself is great - also the countryside around it is really nice too, lots to do. It's nice and central and has the E. Midlands airport just down the road.

And it's CHEAP!


----------

